# I miss you!!



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well it happend a while ago ( last year ) but I still think about it! I miss my dads belgian!! She was so kind!! Before we got her she was worked for her whole life!! She was to have been almost thirty our vet said. I miss her so much!!!! The one thing I remeber is that she always had lazy lip syndrome!!! It would always bring a smile to my face!!!!

I LOVE AND MISS YOU GIRLIE!!


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

This is my little ( HUGE ) girl!!!!!


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

I still think about my friend's horse too....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Awww, hope you feel better.


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

ya january 15 she has been gone for a year!!! and thank you!!!


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

sorry for your loss


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

thanks you


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hugs to you.


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

thanx you


----------

